# E/A Adressen vergeben in Step7



## Stephan25 (17 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche dringend und wenn möglich ganz schnell eure Hilfe.

Und zwar: Wo kann ich in Step7 einstellen, dass ich meine eigenen Adressen nach belieben für eine Baugruppe 
vergeben kann?

z.B. Step7 macht bei einer DO16xDC24V/0.5A Karte die A-Adresse 0..1 ich will jetzt aber 10....11 haben,
wie kann ich das einstellen, ich weis gerade echt nicht mehr weiter und sollte das aber jetzt dringend ändern.

Ich denke ich muss dafür eine SYSTEMVORGABE abwählen aber wo?

Ich bitte euch um eure Mithilfe

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## PN/DP (17 Mai 2013)

Stephan25 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich muss dafür eine SYSTEMVORGABE abwählen aber wo?


Ich würde mal ganz schnell in der HW-Konfig nachschauen, da wo für die Baugruppe die Adressen angezeigt werden...

Wenn Du die HW Konfig dann geändert hast mußt Du die auch noch in die CPU laden, was in aller Regel nur im Stop der CPU geht, d.h. dabei wird Dein Prozess angehalten.

Harald


----------



## Stephan25 (17 Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt ich muss die E-Adresse einer ET200B Baugruppe (6ES7 131-0BL10-0XB0) ändern,
aber wie geht das???????

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Stephan25 (17 Mai 2013)

Ich bin so blöd jetzt geht's wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Danke für die Hilfe

Stephan


----------



## Boxy (18 Mai 2013)

von beschrieben, geht alles in der HW-Konfig und da gibts ein Häckchen welches glaube Systemvorgabe heist ...


----------



## MEid (28 April 2014)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich kann leider den Haken bei "Systemvorgabe" nicht abwählen, da er grau hinterlegt ist. Woran kann das liegen? Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2014)

Ganz schnell: Welches Step7? Welche CPU? Welche Baugruppe?

Harald


----------



## MEid (28 April 2014)

Version 5.1, CPU 313
Baugruppen: Alle, die ich eingefügt habe (normale 32DI, DO, FM350, AO)

Edit: Bei einem anderen Projekt kann ich die Adressen ohne Probleme ändern.


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2014)

Oooch nö, Step7 V5.1 - solch einen Veteran hat hier wohl kaum jemand installiert um Dein Problem "schnell" nachzustellen.
Ich vermute, das ging bei der CPU-Version und der Step7-Version noch nicht. Was sagt denn die Hilfe zu "Systemvorgabe"?
(in dem Dialog wo das "Systemvorgabe" grau ist auf den Hilfe-Button klicken)

außerdem: CPU 313 - da gibt es seeehr viele von - welche genau?

Harald


----------



## MEid (28 April 2014)

Ja, die Firma hatte zufällig noch eine Lizenz von 5.1, was neues müsste man erst zulegen...
Also CPU: 313-1AD03-0AB0 (Version müsste ich nachschauen).
Die Hilfe sagt mir: 





> Deaktivieren Sie das Kontrollkästchen Systemvorgabe und geben Sie die Anfangsadresse in das Feld "Anfang" ein.


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2014)

Gehe mal davon aus, daß diese CPU die freie Baugruppenadressierung nicht kann. Das ist bestimmt auch in einem Systemhandbuch / Installationshandbuch / Aufbauen ... beschrieben. Ich meine, das geht nur bei CPUs mit MMC und bei CPUs >= 315 schon immer.
Auch unter Step7 V5.4 ist bei 313-1AD03 das "Systemvorgabe" grau. Erst wenn die CPU durch eine 314-1AF10 ersetzt wird, dann ist das "Systemvorgabe" deaktivierbar.

Harald


----------



## MEid (29 April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 
Dann muss ich wohl die EAs im Projekt "umverdrahten".


----------

